# JD 435 round baler problem



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

Had this baler working for 14 years, just needed new belts so put the new ones on this spring and now nothing but problems. First these things sound like a jet taking off when engaged. What's with that? Second every time the bale size reaches just before 3' it auto ties? Never done this before either. Nothing has been changed but the belts and they are put on correctly. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've made rd baler service calls where I asked baler owner "are you positive you routed belts back correctly when you reinstalled tension roller????" to which owner replied "Yes I even took a photograph before I removed roller". Owner retrieved photo only to discover he installed tension roller with belt routing being incorrect..

With that being stated are your new belts the correct length? When tension arm is lowered & tailgate is closed the belts will rub together inside baler where 2 tension rollers are located close to each other until a small hay core is formed after which belts stop rubbing. Obviously new belts will rub more vigorously than worn belts. Wrapping at 3 ft is caused because twine pump/tying mechanism isn't re-latching(key 45 must hook on key 4 both outlined in blue) when tailgate is closed after ejecting a bale. Then when 3' core is formed pump drive belt gets tension applied to it & pump starts turning supplying oil pressure to twine arm cylinder moving twine arm. Are ALL five springs attached to correct places & none stretched out?


----------



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

*Thx TX Jim! Yes I understand. The new belts are the diamond pattern and 4ply from USBelting, top quality and clearly marked with arrows and size/length. They are rubbing until bale core is formed I'll work on the auto tie prob this morning. You are a million $ asset to this forum, thanks again.*


----------



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

Follow up: found the link to the pivot arm in the foto u included needed 1/2" adjustment. fixed and works everytime now


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update. I'm glad you got it sorted out.

Jim


----------

